# 18 days into flowering



## rockydog (Jul 18, 2006)

I am supposed to go 55-60 and my 2 girls look very droopy, the bottom fan leaves have yellowed/browned/and or fallen off. My upper leaves are curling up and are crisp on the tips but not brown or burnt looking. my ph is 6.5, today is feeding day (last ferted last tuesday and had a plain water since then on saturday morning. I am afraid the girls wont make it the whole distance. Should I feed, flush, or what. I wish I had pics but camera is down


----------



## rockydog (Jul 18, 2006)

i just watered to hold em over. it is lights out. hopefully i can start the repairing tomorrow. please give me some help


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 18, 2006)

A good flush will not hurt anything... got any pics?


----------



## rockydog (Jul 18, 2006)

hopefully pics tomorrow, how many gallons for a flush in a 5 gal bucket


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 19, 2006)

15 gal


----------

